# Foros Novedades Seminarios, Conferencias y Eventos  Seminario "Producción y Exportación de Camote y Papa Peruana"

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados usuarios de AgroFórum.pe: 
Escribo este tema para medir si les interesaría que AgroFórum organice, junto a los especialistas en el tema, un pequeño seminario para capacitar a quienes estuvieran intersados en producir y/o exportar camote y papa peruana de exportación -valga la redundancia-. 
La idea surgió del especialista del INIA en camote, Juan Pablo Molina, ante mi insistencia por obtener información al respecto. 
Por ello, les dejo una breve y simple encuesta para medir la posible aceptación o demanda que tendría un seminario como éste, que busca difundir los aspectos básicos del manejo de campo y el proceso de post cosecha ("curado") para poder exportar camote y/o papa peruana como materia prima a los mercados internacionales. 
Mi padre me dice que todo el mundo produce su propia papa, y hasta incluso camote, pero lo que yo sé es que tengo un requerimiento por camote de piel morada y de papas nativas que no se puede atender por falta de infraestructura y conocimientos. 
De interesarles el seminario, me imagino que una de las exposiciones podría ser de mi cliente, explicando la demanda que existe actualmente por dichos productos y cuáles podrían ser las proyecciones de este negocio si se maneja adecuadamente. 
Espero también sus opiniones y/o sugerencias al respecto... 
SaludosTemas similares: "XIII ALMUERZO AGROEXPORTADOR" - 22 DE MARZO HOTEL WESTIN - "NO PIERDA LA OPORTUNIDAD" - 3 DIAS UTILES. Seminario Taller: "Mecanismos e Instrumentos de Capitalización Agropecuaria y de MYPES" Compro 100 Kilos de Papa Nativa "Huayro Macho" Conferencia Magistral: " "El futuro de la agricultura peruana y su competitividad" "Tren Papa" partió de estación de Concepción llevando 60 toneladas de tubérculos a Lima

----------


## gjaram

Creo que todo Seminario es bienvenido!. Si estuviera en Perú asistiría con gusto!. Al igual que las papas nativas de Perú, en Chile existen papas nativas de colores, y gracias a este recurso natural se han impulsado numerosos proyectos de investigación y productivos. Nosotros apenas contamos con 286 genotipos de papas de colores, y algunos de ellos fueron estudiados para incorporarlos al mercado nacional y creo que también internacional. En este proyecto participé activamente, saneando estas variedades, multiplicandolas y entregandoselas a los productores. Son bastante ricas, pero no se comparan con el sabor de las papas peruanas. Creo que deberían apoyar este tipo de iniciativas, buena suerte.  Saludos, Gloria

----------


## kscastaneda

En definitiva, un evento de esta naturaleza estaría buenisimo; para lo cual la propuesta debería manejarse por departamentos organizados en coordinación con las JUNTAS DE USUARIOS quienes se encargarían de hacer extensiva la invitación de las respectivas comisiones de regantes. 
O de otra manera, las personas interesadas en producir y hacer trabajo de gestión para la difusión de la propuesta en sus zonas; considero que funcionaría; pues no todos los agricultores manejan herramientas como este medio de comunicación. 
Por mi parte si participaría. 
Saludos,

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Creo que todo Seminario es bienvenido!. Si estuviera en Perú asistiría con gusto!. Al igual que las papas nativas de Perú, en Chile existen papas nativas de colores, y gracias a este recurso natural se han impulsado numerosos proyectos de investigación y productivos. Nosotros apenas contamos con 286 genotipos de papas de colores, y algunos de ellos fueron estudiados para incorporarlos al mercado nacional y creo que también internacional. En este proyecto participé activamente, saneando estas variedades, multiplicandolas y entregandoselas a los productores. Son bastante ricas, pero no se comparan con el sabor de las papas peruanas. Creo que deberían apoyar este tipo de iniciativas, buena suerte. Saludos, Gloria

 Estimada Gloria: 
¡Qué bueno saber que has tabajado directamente en el tema de saneamiento de variedades de papas nativas en Chile!...  :Big Grin:  Como siempre, no quisiera abusar de tu confianza, pero me interesa muchísimo saber más al respecto. 
Como comentaba en el mensaje inicial, mi papá no le dio mucha bola cuando le pregunté del potencial de los productos que menciono en el título, pero como cosa anecdótica, te cuento que vi una entrevista a Gastón Acurio -reconocidísimo chef peruano y gran empresario- sobre el tema de transgénicos, en la que se preguntaba por qué el gobierno no hacía el trabajo necesario para sanear precisamente algunas papas nativas peruanas con excelente potencial en los principales mercados internacionales, para sacar de la pobreza a muchas familias de la sierra del Perú y para que la papa peruana recupere el prestigio que ha heredado de la misma historia y su gente. 
Y como decía en una respuesta anterior en otro tema, me gusta cuando las ideas que tengo en mente coinciden con gente a la que considero muy capaz, que me hace recuperar mi austestima y tratar de buscarla la solución por mis propios medios. Ojo que considero a mi papá muy capaz también, pero a veces no coincidimos. 
Por eso Gloria, si tienes información relevante acerca de los pasos que deberíamos seguir aquí para poder abrirle las puertas a los distintos mercados del mundo a las papas y camotes peruanos, no me queda más que pedirte por favor que la compartas con nosotros -si no es mucha molestia-. 
Por lo que estoy informado, algunas experiencias se han realizado en el Perú con camote y papa; pero hay muy poca información al respecto y tu gentil ayuda siempre nos podría ser de utilidad. 
Saludos   

> En definitiva, un evento de esta naturaleza estaría buenisimo; para lo cual la propuesta debería manejarse por departamentos organizados en coordinación con las JUNTAS DE USUARIOS quienes se encargarían de hacer extensiva la invitación de las respectivas comisiones de regantes. 
> O de otra manera, las personas interesadas en producir y hacer trabajo de gestión para la difusión de la propuesta en sus zonas; considero que funcionaría; pues no todos los agricultores manejan herramientas como este medio de comunicación. 
> Por mi parte si participaría. 
> Saludos,

 Carlos, qué bueno que también te parezca una buena idea... Definitivamente, sería muy positivo todo el apoyo posible en la convocatoria; pero primero quiero asegurarme de que mi propuesta tiene sentido. 
Como te digo, en principio es una gran señal haber recibido respuesta positiva  de ti -y la de Gloria también- por lo que procedo a preguntarte si crees que sería factible organizar exposiciones que sirvan para el propósito revisar estos temas pendientes, que nos permitan avanzar en el objetivo de lograr consolidar a los camotes y papas peruanas como productos de agroexportación nacional; aparte de la información necesaria para mejorar las técnicas de producción, entre otras cosas que con gusto podremos ir revisando con la ayuda de todos. 
De momento, cuento con el apoyo de Juan Pablo Molina, quien es el experto en camote del INIA y sabe bastante del tema como para poder aportar información útil. Obviamente tú eres otros de los que podrían aportar a la parte técnica, así que espero puedas compartir conmigo tus sugerencias sobre los temas que deberían ser prioridad en caso de haber varios interesados en el tema. 
Estamos en contacto... 
Gracias y saludos

----------


## Alper

Estimado Bruno:
Excelente iniciativa. Creo que seria interesante incluir la *industrialización* de estos productos tanto para el mercado nacional como para exportación.
Saludos.

----------


## kscastaneda

Cuenta conmigo para una reunión con las personas interesadas en participar de este proyecto, tengo disponibilidad para viajar previa coordinación, vayamos cruzando e-mails para organizar todo y definir fecha de reunión. 
Propongo los siguientes Items a tratar : 
1. Mercado potencial y actual del proyecto exportación de papas y camotes. --> esto tiene que estar bien definido para exponerse, así como el precio y condiciones de compra, contratos de compra, etc. --> COMPRADOR y BRUNO.
2. Requisitos para la exportación de papas y camotes. --> SENASA.
3. Morfología, potencial genético y Fenología de los cultivos e identificación de plagas y enfermedades --> Experiencias en la fenología y determinación de problematica presentada en cada etapa. (esto es diferente de zona a zona) -->  INIA - CIP
4. Costos de producción, análisis de rentabilidad y financiamiento del proyecto --> Equipo integrado por todos.
5. Manejo de los cultivos enfasis en agricultura orgánica --> Ing. Carlos Castañeda.
6. Requisitos y ventajas de una certificación orgánica --> Control Union.
7. Estudio de factibilidad técnica de Industrialización de camote y papa marca AGROFORUM para mercado nacional e internacional. --> ??? 
Cordial saludo,

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Estimado Bruno:
> Excelente iniciativa. Creo que seria interesante incluir la *industrialización* de estos productos tanto para el mercado nacional como para exportación.
> Saludos.

  

> Cuenta conmigo para una reunión con las personas interesadas en participar de este proyecto, tengo disponibilidad para viajar previa coordinación, vayamos cruzando e-mails para organizar todo y definir fecha de reunión. 
> Propongo los siguientes Items a tratar : 
> 1. Mercado potencial y actual del proyecto exportación de papas y camotes. --> esto tiene que estar bien definido para exponerse, así como el precio y condiciones de compra, contratos de compra, etc. --> COMPRADOR y BRUNO.
> 2. Requisitos para la exportación de papas y camotes. --> SENASA.
> 3. Morfología, potencial genético y Fenología de los cultivos e identificación de plagas y enfermedades --> Experiencias en la fenología y determinación de problematica presentada en cada etapa. (esto es diferente de zona a zona) --> INIA - CIP
> 4. Costos de producción, análisis de rentabilidad y financiamiento del proyecto --> Equipo integrado por todos.
> 5. Manejo de los cultivos enfasis en agricultura orgánica --> Ing. Carlos Castañeda.
> 6. Requisitos y ventajas de una certificación orgánica --> Control Union.
> 7. Estudio de factibilidad técnica de Industrialización de camote y papa marca AGROFORUM para mercado nacional e internacional. --> ??? 
> Cordial saludo,

 Muchas gracias Alfredo y Carlos por las propuestas y el planteamiento del posible progama. Está muy claro y creo que se ajusta bastante bien a las necesidades del momento. Por suerte tengo contactos en varias de las instituciones que has mencionado, así que probablemente se pueda armar un seminario útil para los interesados. 
Considero importante una exposición de Juan Pablo Molina para que explique el proceso de "curado" que requiere el camote para ser exportado; además de un exposición complementaria con la presentación técnica de Carlos. Un ping-pong de ideas entre ustedes sería interesante, y yo me ofrezco para hacer alguna presentación de las posibles estrategias de marketing que podríamos utilizar para impulsar estos negocios a nivel internacional. 
En ese sentido Carlos, te agadezco lo de la marca AgroFórum para comercializar papas y camotes a nivel nacional e internacional, pero eso habría que evaluarlo entre varias personas, ya que estaríamos desatacando más al foro que al producto mismo. Entiendo que podría ser una ventaja asociar la marca con productores que han sido organizados a través de este portal, pero creo que sería bueno evaluar la posibilidad de desarrollar alguna marca con algún nombre quechua por ejemplo, para destacar la procedencia y calidad del producto: "Perú" 
En fin, a mí sí me gusta esa parte del marketing y la publicidad, así que yo podría preparar algo interesante para ustedes desde un punto de vista comercial y desde el punto de vista de las nuevas tecnologías del información al servicio de los productores y comerciantes de alimentos en el mundo. 
Muchas gracias por el pre-programa de este posible evento. Ayúdenme a convocar a más personas para ver si nos animamos a hacer este seminario. 
Saludos. 
PD: Sería muy bueno contar por ejemplo con la participación de Gastón Acurio...

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

¿Alguien tiene sugerencias sobre fecha y lugar para realizar el evento?... Yo estuve pensado al respecto y tal vez podría ser bueno hacerlo en noviembre, para aprovechar la convocatoria y festejar el 3er aniversario de AgroFórum.pe -como en algún momento me lo planteó Carlos-. De esa manera podríamos matar dos pájaros de un tiro. 
Por otra parte, había pensado que la UNALM podría ser el lugar donde se lleve a cabo el evento. Me dicen qué piensan... 
Saludos

----------


## gjaram

Bruno, no habia revizado esta sala del foro!!. Voy a recopilar información del proyecto "RESCATE, PROTECCION, SANEAMIENTO Y COMERCIALIZACION DE “VARIEDADES” DE PAPAS NATIVAS DE CHILOÉ,  el cual tenía como objetivo reingresar al mercado estas papas y permitir que los agricultores hagan uso de este material a través del tiempo. En su momento este proyecto generó un poco de polémica debido a que el jefe de proyecto entró en conflicto con los "paperos" de Perú...discutían sobre el orígen de la papa!, ja!, fue cómico, pero le dio publicidad al proyecto. Saludos, Gloria

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Gloria: 
Acá en Perú, muchos se molestan por ver cómo los chilenos aprovechan mejor que los peruanos -comercialmente hablando-algunos productos que nosotros consideramos como muy nuestros. Lamentablemente, muchas veces nos ponemos las pilas cuando ustedes ya están posicionados en los mercados, por lo que se hace mucho más difícil volver a vender dichos productos como nuestros. 
En este caso, estaría muy agradecido de que pudieras compartir el trabajo que mencionas, porque precisamente yo le veo algún futuro a la exportación de papa y camote peruano, pero estamos también en pañales por el momento y la idea es crecer en materia de conocimiento y capacidad para poder hacerlo. Espero no estar equivocado, pero organizar un seminario así me aclararía bastante el panorama de lo que hay que hacer aún para lograr el objetivo de exportar papa y camote peruano a los mercados del mundo... Ojalá no nos hayan ganado el vivo los chilenos jejejej. 
Saludos y muchas gracias por el aporte...

----------


## Aldo Jara Matos

Estimado bruno seria una gran ayuda para nosotros los productores de camote ya que cuando hay sobreproduccion en el valle no es rentable nuestro producto y seria muy bueno tener una alternativa de exportacion para el camote que cosechamos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimado Aldo: 
Gracias por responder el tema y darme tu opinión al respecto, ya que me ayudas a establecer uno de los problemas que tienen actualmente algunos productores como tú. Evidentemente, sería ideal abrir mercados afuera para nuestros camotes y nuestras papas, pero como comprenderás, hay todavía un camino por recorrer para consolidar estos productos en los mercados internacionales. Desde mi punto de vista hay demasiado por hacer, así que espero con la ayuda de todos los interesados ir trazando la ruta más directa a lo que necesitaríamos como país -y ustedes como agricultores- para lograr el objetivo de exportar camote y papa peruana como materia prima y procesada. 
Te comento que he recibido otros comentarios positivos en mi correo sobre la posibilidad de organizar el Seminario, así que me voy a poner en contacto con alguien que ha venido trabajando en el tema para dar inicio al proyecto y empezar a planear entre todos un buen programa. 
De momento, Carlos y los demás ya han aportado un esquema que me parece el indicado, salvo alguien opine lo contrario con buenos argumentos; por lo que espero pronto definir una fecha para empezar a organizar el evento.  
Saludos

----------


## Aldo Jara Matos

Estimado Bruno sería bueno que se tocara el tema de la industrialización del camote pues nos ayudaria mucho en la produccion de harina de camote y sus usos,ya que solo se sabe que lo utilizan para las ojuelas y para estas solo utilizan un determinado calibre (tamaño) de camote y por experiencia nosotros llegamos a producir camotes de hasta 1.5 Kgs.c/u en la variedad amarillo 2000, aca en la zona de santa se produce mucho el camote amarillo y el milagroso, otras variedades en menor cantidad de area

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimado Aldo: 
Estoy haciendo algunas consultas entre los contactos que tengo para definir si es posible hacer este seminario, teniendo como principal objetivo que se útil para los que asistan.  
Al propósito de tu comentario y otro de Luis Paz, voy entendiendo que uno de los problemas para facilitar las exportaciones de camote peruano es la falta de uniformidad en los calibres, cosa que bien mencionas al decirme que cosechas camotes de 1.5 Kg. 
Sobre la harina de camote, ésta será buena idea en la medida en que tenga mercado, así que habría que analizar el producto en particular para ver si tiene posibilidades. 
Por otra parte, por lo que me comentó Luis Paz, en EE.UU el 80% de la producción de camote es exportable, pues ellos sí obtienen calibres uniformes. En ese sentido, si hacemos el seminario, deberemos enfocar algun tema para ver la manera de solucionar este problema, que sólo se puede hacer mediante investigación científica (INIA). 
En fin, sigue contándome de tus problemas de manejo y comercialización, para ver de qué manera podría plantear un programa para tratar los principales problemas del cultivo en general. 
Saludos

----------

golcito18

----------


## Aldo Jara Matos

Estimado Bruno:
Un pequeño comentario solamente, podria ser que la gran diferencias de calibres sea porque en el valle de de Santa se cultiva el camote sin riego por tanto no hay compactación del terreno. 060720111154.jpg060720111161.jpg060720111160.jpg

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
He realizado algunas llamdas y algunas consultas por correo, como para creer que sí se podría organizar un evento útil sobre producción y comercialización de camote y papa peruana. También he recibido comentarios negativos, pero mi cabeza me hace pensar distinto a ellos. 
Hasta el momento tenemos lo siguiente: 
- La presentación del cliente extranjero (Inglaterra) para que presente a todos el requerimiento que tiene en ambos casos: papa y camote -o viceversa-. 
- La presentación del especialista del INIA en camote, Juan Pablo Molina, sobre el proceso de curado y el trabajo que se ha realizado al respecto para poder exportar camotes y papas a los mercados internacionales. Esta es una presentación estaría totalmente ligada a la primera y que el mismo cliente está interesado en conocer con mayor profundidad. 
- La presentación de Carlos Castañeda acerca del manejo de papa y camote en el Perú, costos de producción, análisis de rentabilidad, etc, etc. (Juan Pablo Molina puede colaborar). 
- La presentación de Carlos Castañeda acerca del manejo de papa y camote orgánico. Y la importancia de la certificación orgánica. El usuario *madre tierra s.a.c* puede colaborar, ya que me parece que tiene un campo de camote orgánico certificado.  
- Y la presentación de Bruno Cillóniz acerca de la aplicación del Marketing y las Nuevas Tecnologías de Información -como AgroFórum.pe- en el sector agricultura, con ejemplos específicos y distintos casos para ambos productos.  
Faltaría lo siguiente para cerrar un modesto, pero útil seminario -según mi parecer y desde un punto de vista meramente informativo o de contenido-: 
-La presentación estadística de las exportaciones de camote y papa del Perú, y a nivel mundial. Análisis de los mercados. (podría ser mi papá si se presta o alguien que sugieran). 
- La presentación de alguien de SENASA acerca de las barreras fitosanitarias que tienen ambos productos en los mercados internacionales y los pasos a seguir en nuestro país para levantar dichas barreras en los principales mercados de destino. (Tendría que conversar con Juan Pablo Molina para ver si recomendaría a alguien en especial). 
- La presentación de morfología, potencial genético y fenología de los cultivos -enfocado tal vez a las variedades requeridas por el cliente y otras más-. Identificación de plagas y enfermedades. (Aquí podría ir nuevamente Juan Pablo Molina). 
Y considero que lo siguiente podría aportar aún más: 
- Una presentación del caso chileno de saneamiento de variedades de papas nativa para exportación, que podría ser presentado por Gloria Jaram (gjaram). 
- Una presentación que plantee una estrategia nacional de producción y comercialización de papa y camote en el Perú hasta el 2016.  (Hay varios que podrían hacer la presentación) 
Finalmente, decirles que tengo algunos contactos en el CIP que también podrían colaborar con algún otro tema que consideremos de utilidad, para ver si les parecería interesante realizar un seminario por el estilo, desde el punto de vista de la información y el contenido.  *INVITO A LOS DISTINTAS EMPRESAS INTERESADAS EN AUSPICIAR UN EVENTO DE ESTA NATURALEZA, PARA PODER CONVOCAR A LA MAYOR CANTIDAD DE PERSONAS RELACIONADAS AL SECTOR Y HACER UN EVENTO DE CALIDAD QUE SIRVA A LOS AGRICULTORES Y EMPRESARIOS DEL PERÚ.*

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

¿Alguna empresa que quiera auspiciar un evento de esta naturaleza? 
Creo que podemos ofrecer un programa muy interesante, pero hace falta apoyo para poder organizar el seminario. 
Si hay alguien que conozca alguna posible empresa interesada, que me avise tamabién, porque me gustaría sacar adelante este evento de papa y camote... ¡Los usuarios se han mostrado interesados! 
Saludos

----------


## GMT

Me gustaria tener informacion sobre el proyecto, si esta en marcha y si hay posibilidades aun de asociarse.
Gracias

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Me gustaria tener informacion sobre el proyecto, si esta en marcha y si hay posibilidades aun de asociarse.
> Gracias

 Estimado GMT: 
Este proyecto está aún en etapa de planificación, así que si quieres aportar con ideas y contactos, nos sería muy útil.  
Te cuento que creo que hay información útil como para transmitir a través del seminario, pero también estoy viendo la posibilidad de hacer uno de arándanos y no tengo mucho tiempo demás para tratar de organizar los 2 seminarios a la vez. 
En ese sentido, si te interesaría formar parte de la organización, podríamos ir avanzando con algunas cosas; pero como les digo a los interesados en el seminario de arándanos, mi intención es hacer las cosas con algo de calma para que salga bien, porque no soy agricultor y tengo que revisar que estemos avanzando por buen camino minetras vayamos definiendo algunos aspectos. 
En todo caso, te pido tu opinión al respecto para tener información que me permita tomar decisiones acertadas según sus necesidades. 
Saludos

----------


## harwindelacruz

Buena idea espero se realice pronto y si es virtual seria mejor ya que vivo en trujillo perú

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Buena idea espero se realice pronto y si es virtual seria mejor ya que vivo en trujillo perú

 Es una buena idea que un seminario así tenga la opción de transmitirse virtualmente para los interesados en provincias, pero tenemos que ver si el presupuesto nos alcanzaría para implementar algo así. De todas formas, soy conciente de los que viven en provincias, para ver si les podemos ofrecer un precio promocional el día que lancemos el evento, aunque tengo que ver eso con cuidado para que no se vayan a pasar de vivos algunos. 
El problema es que en este momento estoy más enfocado al seminario de arándanos, por lo que estoy esperando algún apoyo para ver si podemos concretar este evento también. 
Saludos

----------


## Alfonso Tirado Silba

Bueno esos temas son muy importantes, pero solo te digo que para el tema de Camote lo que se nesecita formar un cluster entre El cip y una empresa exportadora porque el tema de la semilla es el punto mas flojo de la cadena productiva.

----------


## harwindelacruz

Tienes mucha razon se necesitaria toda una cadena desde proveedores de semillas, tratamientos biologicos o organicos, comercializacion exportacion etc espero saber mas de eso y unir esfuerzos para que sea realidad.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Bueno esos temas son muy importantes, pero solo te digo que para el tema de Camote lo que se nesecita formar un cluster entre El cip y una empresa exportadora porque el tema de la semilla es el punto mas flojo de la cadena productiva.

  

> Tienes mucha razon se necesitaria toda una cadena desde proveedores de semillas, tratamientos biologicos o organicos, comercializacion exportacion etc espero saber mas de eso y unir esfuerzos para que sea realidad.

 La idea de los seminarios que tengo en mente es precisamente identificar los problemas de toda la cadena productiva y comercializadora de cada cultivo en particular, para ver las alternativas y proponer ideas que nos ayuden a mejorar en los distintos eslabones de la cadena, aunque ello implique mejorar eslabón por eslabón para ser cada vez más competitivos. 
En ese sentido, tenemos que ver de qué manera nosotros mismos ideamos soluciones para todos los problemas que implica hacer agricultura en el Perú, porque cada día aprendo más lo difícil que es dedicarse a esta actividad en nuestro país.  
Les pido por favor que sigan opinando y aportando a este tema, porque creo que la papa y el camote peruano son cultivos que merecen más atención del Estado y del empresariado de nuestro país. 
Saludos 
PD: Estoy esperando los resultados de un envío de muestras de camote de piel morada a Inglaterra, para contarles en qué termina todo un largo tema al respecto que está ubicado en el foro de Productos Agropecuarios.

----------


## Lucasferb

En ella hay algo . Ahora todo esta claro , doy las gracias por la informacion .

----------


## alicho

cuenta con migo para este seminario  seria interesante para nosotros los agricultores gracias.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Bueno, este tema es una de mis tantas ideas que a veces se traban por diversos factores -principalmente económicos-; pero les cuento que tengo un contacto que me comenta que está exportando papa amarilla a España, así que voy a averiguar más al respecto, porque aún no entiendo cómo es que el Perú no haya podido explotar la comercialización de un producto oriundo de nuestro país, y que ahora es alimento de todo el mundo. 
Saludos

----------


## cesarchecha

cuenta conmigo bruno, dime si este seminario esta en vigencia y cuando se va a realizar para poder participar y aportar y a la ves ver si puedo sembrar por que tengo  terreno para camote mas de 8 hectareas aun ue estan esperando la oportunidad para poder ser aprobechados

----------


## cesarchecha

amigos todos en especial Bruno Cilloniz, estoy buscando semilla para camote mejoradas estube documentandome y hay semillas desarrolladas por la INIA para poder potenciar mi cultivo de camote ya que cuento con 4 hectareas mas para siembra, cualquier aporte sera bienvenido............. gracias a todos por adelantado y especial para el administrador de este foro que es la mejor herramienta informativa acerca de agro que existe  :First:

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> amigos todos en especial Bruno Cilloniz, estoy buscando semilla para camote mejoradas estube documentandome y hay semillas desarrolladas por la INIA para poder potenciar mi cultivo de camote ya que cuento con 4 hectareas mas para siembra, cualquier aporte sera bienvenido............. gracias a todos por adelantado y especial para el administrador de este foro que es la mejor herramienta informativa acerca de agro que existe

 Hola César: 
Efectivamente el INIA tiene algunas variedades mejoradas de camote, así que tal vez sería bueno que te comuniques con ellos para que den más información al respecto. Por lo que tengo entendido, el camote Jonathan tiene buena demanda, así que seria cuestión que evalúes las distintas variedades y trates de averiguar cuál es la más fácil de comercializar localmente, porque creo que aún hace falta trabajo para poder exportar camote con regularidad. Pregunta por el Ing. Juan Pablo Molina (*juanmoliner@latinmail.com*), quien trabaja en el INIA Donoso en Huaral para que veas si te puede dar una mano con este tema. 
Hace poco publiqué está noticia sobre el IV Congreso Nacional de Productores de Papa (*https://www.agroforum.pe/content.php...ctores-de-Papa*), así que espero podamos obtener algo más de información de dicho evento, porque a mí sí me interesaría impulsar el negocio de exportación de papa y camote peruano.  
Sobre la papa, creo que tenemos un enorme potencial y que habría que desarrollar modelos de negocios en función de las múltiples opciones que se pueden ofrecer en el mercado; y para el caso del camote, creo que una buena opción es apuntar a producir y comercializar puré a base de este producto.  
Por otro lado, si hay personas interesadas, podemos tratar de hacer una propuesta de camote o papa peruana fresca de exportación, pues ya tengo algo de conocimiento sobre el tema, así que sería cuestión de organizarnos para ver si podemos diseñar una propuesta, con la finalidad de medir la respuesta de los mercados internacionales. O sea, tenemos que averiguar cómo es que a los mercados internacionales les gustaría recibir nuestra papa y camote, para ver si podemos satisfacerlos con nuestra oferta; pero por el momento estamos en una etapa donde debemos encontrar mercado para estos productos. 
De todas formas, los productores de camote o papa que quieran intentar colocar su producción en Tottus, me pueden avisar para pasarles la información y ver si es que logramos cerrar con este Supermercado. 
Saludos a todos, y veré si puedo encontrar mercados para la papa y el camote peruano... Los informo sobre cualquier novedad.  :Wave:

----------


## mcycursos

Estimado Cesar
Tenemos semilla de camote jonathan, camote morado y camote huayro.....en que zona esta su terreno? Para cuando lo desee y cuanto va a sembrar? Podemos tambien dar servicio de transporte dependiendo el lugar.
Mi familia tiene 40 años de experiencia en el cultivo y comercializacion de camote y hace años hemos seleccionado una variedad que se llamaba Milagroso. 
Saludos,
Mary Carmen Yamamoto, Ing

----------


## cesarchecha

Estimada Ing Mary Cramen Yamamoto, me interesa las semillas jonathan, estube informandome sobre las mejoradas del INIA y me parecio interesante, usted me ofrece sus semillas y podria conciderarlas por tener terreno aun, mi siembra esta programada para noviembre por que tengo que esperar que salga mi cosecha que tengo sembrado y con tanto terreno no me abastezco, le agradeceria que me enviara referencias tecnicas de sus semillas precios y lugar donde se encuentra las semillas y sobre todo tips de siembra sobretodo por que me gustaria trabajar con guanos de las islas para tener cosechas organicas ya que estoy siempre abierto a aprender mas, mi zona es el norte chico de lima exactamente en paramonga provincia de barranca, estoy muy interesado en sus semillas estimada Mary Carmen, le agradeceria mandarme esta info a mi correo cesarchechas@hotmail.com 
ATTE 
Cesar Mancesidor

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados; comparto con ustedes un requerimiento de papa y otros productos para un cliente Trinidad y Tobago; y también está interesado en camote. Me gustaría empezar a intercambiar información y a establecer contactos con productores de papa canchán (blanca), tumbay (amarilla), papas nativas y camote (amarillo y morado) para ver si podemos armar la logística para ofrecer estos productos a los mercados internacionales, tanto en fresco como procesadas: 
1. Patatas frescas, envasadas en sacos de 25 kilos ó 50 kilos, y tambien en mallas pequenas de 2kg, y de 5kg.
2. Cebollas frescas en bolsas, de 1kg, 2kg, 5kg, 25kg
3. Ajo fresco en bolsas, de  1kg, 2kg, 5kg, 25kg 
- Papas: Canchan INIA y Amarilla Tumbay. Selecta (grande) o Comercial (mediano-grande).
- Cebollas: amarillas, mediano, grande.
- Ajo: Ajo Napuri o Morado 
Contenedor de 40' 
Puerto de Callao,  PORT SPAIN Trinidad  
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados, ¿alguno de ustedes sabe si es factible exportar papa fresca hasta Trinidad y Tobago?. En ese sentido, ¿cuantos días creen que puede aguantar la papa para ser exportada en fresco vía marítima? 
Una posibilidad que manejo es el tema del "curado" (servicio que brinda INIA - Donoso), que viera durante un proyecto de exportación de camote, pero definitivamente sería mucho más sencillo y menos costos para el cliente si el producto pudiera aguantar el viaje hasta Port Spain en Trinidad y Tobago. 
Espero alguien me pueda dar información al respecto, porque en la Expoalimentaria me comentaron que no llegaría bien el producto. ¿Qué me dicen ustedes?... :Confused:  
Gracias y saludos

----------


## Elar Sifuentes

La papa puede durar varias semanas o meses incluso de acuerdo a las condiciones de almacenamiento (luz, temperatura, CO2, etc), descartando los posibles tubérculos infectados que puedan manifestarse durante el trayecto y que tendría que ver con temas cuarentenarios del país de destino.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> La papa puede durar varias semanas o meses incluso de acuerdo a las condiciones de almacenamiento (luz, temperatura, CO2, etc), descartando los posibles tubérculos infectados que puedan manifestarse durante el trayecto y que tendría que ver con temas cuarentenarios del país de destino.

 Gracias Elar por tu respuesta. 
Voy a seguir indagando sobre esta posibilidad, porque ahora me ha surgido otra duda luego de una llamadas que hice para ver este tema, porque me dicen que no saben si hay navieras que lleven carga hasta Trinidad; aunque el cliente me ha pedido precios FOB, por lo que calculo debe tener alguna empresa que pueda llevarle el producto hasta allá. 
Ya le consulté sobre las barreras sanitarias, y parece la papa fresca que sí puede ingresar a Trinidad, pero de todas formas voy a ver alguna manera de confirmarlo aquí mismo. 
La otra opción que le voy a proponer es papa congelada. 
Saludos y estamos en contacto.

----------


## olga_luna

buenas tardes, le agredesco por la  idea de hacer un seminario de camote para todos los agricultores que necesitamos la oportunidad de como exportar al exterior, los diferentes tipos de camote ya que tenemos una buena calidad de producto y asi creer nuevas espectativas a  todos nosotros y esta muy interesante la idea

----------


## olga_luna

SERIA GENIAL SOBRE TODO PARA AQUELLOS AGRICULTORES QUE DESEEN EXPORTAR.. PERO QUE TIPO DE SEMILLA SERIA.. ME GUSTARÍA SEMBRAR EN PIURA- SULLANA

----------

